

New DNS Exploitation Technique: Ghost Domain Names - ranit8
http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/ghost-domain-names/

======
Dylan16807
I see the bug but I don't see the exploitation. You have to be in charge of
the DNS zone, right? The best use I can think of here is having a subdomain
that only shows up on a certain DNS server but you could do that by having
your authoritative DNS server return different results to different IPs.

